# rear upper mount for TEIN BASIC damper kit



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

anyone know what i can use for the rear upper mounts to gain wheel travel for TEIN BASICS coil setup???...the motivational ones wont work with it


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I talked with Mike at Motivational. I thought we had decided that his rear upper mounts for drop springs, not the coilover ones would work. If not Tein has upper mounts. Order upper mounts for the JN15 Pulsar VZ-R. I have the Pulsar mounts front and rear with my Tein SS's.


----------

